# Easing in...



## YakATech (May 20, 2014)

Looks like some great info on here. Thought I'd introduce my self and say hello. Been piddling with the fly rod for a few years. Tying just as long. Always wanted to try saltwater fly fishing, even brought my fly gear with me a few times, but never did... until last October. Got about 8 hours of casting in split between two nights under a few dock lights from my kayak with my TFO BVK 4 wt (more like a 5 1/2 wt). Put a 6 wt reel on it, balances nicely and holds some backing. Got to say I am hooked! My only regret was having tied just 1 of a very successful fly that trip. Fished with the same fly all the first night and lost it about 2 hours into the next. Struggled with the next couple hours finding flies that had mild success. It was a skinny water olive clouser minnow. Don't know what they were really eating, but I guess that clouser looked like it. Hope to share some good info, as well as soaking it in my self. Hope to catch some offshore fish OTF this year. I don't think my 4 wt would hold up to the wind out there, and I can't seem to cast my 7 wt very well.


----------

